# Tribune Blue Streak 1899



## oldspoke (Apr 4, 2019)

Hello All,

Here are a couple of pictures of a 1899 Model 44 Tribune Blue Streak Light Roadster . This was similar to Charles "Mile - a - Minute" Murphy's Blue Streak although his cycle was the track racer , I believe. The serial number of this bike is 45929 . Someone was collecting theses at one point. The Tribune color , Robin's Egg Blue, is very similar to Bianchi's Celeste .

The tires are actually tubes only. I would love to find narrow single tube 30 inch tires - unlikely .

Glenn


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2019)

WOW!!!!! Very nice specimen! That saddle is straight sexy!!!

@Blue Streak


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 4, 2019)

Super cool bike Glenn.


----------



## catfish (Apr 4, 2019)

Great bike !


----------



## locomotion (Apr 4, 2019)

Beautiful. That bike is perfect!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 4, 2019)

Great Tribune!
You can heat up some Robert Dean 28” smooth tread white single tube tires and stretch them over 30” rims.
I’m doing this on my 30” Stutzman rims.






Robert Dean Tires
28 x 1 1/2" ribbed tread and 28 x 1-3/4” smooth tread tires for sale. They are $150-175 each includes shipping. 
Robert Dean Sr.
628 Jefferson St.
Saint Albans, WV 25177
They are black, red or white, 4 ply , no name or size on side wall 
Hours are 5 PM - 9 PM EST M-F and 9 AM - 9 PM Saturday. 304-722-3115


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 5, 2019)

Very nice Tribune. Images from 1899 Tribune Catalog and a photo of my Model 44:


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 5, 2019)

Charles Murphy rode a 1899 Tribune Model 450:


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 5, 2019)

Very elegant bike.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 5, 2019)

Actually Glenn, my dad made some 30" tires. The trick would be to figure out which ones they are. The difference was the absence of the nylon cord inside so they could stretch. Next time I'm down at my parents, I'll poke around and see what I can find.

-Lester


----------



## 99 bikes (Apr 5, 2019)

Beautiful. Amazing details and style. Thank you for posting.


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 6, 2019)

I know that Tribune continued the "Model 450" - I'm guessing in recognition of Murphy. Same stem/bars - bike is basically identical to 1899  .. I have the later one seen here: 

Murphy was racing a Stearns before he jumped on the Tribune. I believe Murphy and his son raced on a Liberty as well.


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 25, 2021)




----------

